# Picked up a "Space Invaders" Huffy today.



## indiana dave (Aug 26, 2015)

Was hoping it would be in better shape than the pictures showed, but alas, it's very rough.
It's too dark to get pics, and he took the wheels off it to haul it, but I will put it together and post pics.
Does anyone know how many were made, and what years? I'm guessing 79-80 since that's about the time when Atari came out. I don't recall ever seeing these bikes back in the day. Where were they sold?
Here's an internet pic of a much nicer one.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 27, 2015)

Very cool bikes. I've seen a few over the years. I would call this an "MX" bike, it's part of that gray area between the muscle bikes from 63-74 and the BMX bikes made in the 80s.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 27, 2015)

I wasted enough quarters on that game as a kid, I could have bought several of those bikes.
However, I'll take the arcade memories and you just reminded me my kids are about ready to be introduced to the 2600 lurking under the basement sofa.
Chris


----------



## partsguy (Sep 5, 2015)

This is one of the few kid's bikes from the late 70s-80s that really has any value. Video game collectors, nostalgia buffs, or arcade collectors always snatch these up fast. You will have no trouble selling this, but you'll have to list it on eBay to reach your market.


----------



## Lordhat (Nov 18, 2017)

I hope this isn't threadnomancy, but I just wanted to share info on this bike. I got this for Christmas in 1980; I don't know where Santa bought it, but I lived in El Cerrito, CA at the time.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Nov 19, 2017)

Very cool bike. Thanks for posting pics.


----------

